
Security researcher who neutralized WCry to be released on $30,000 bond - n1000
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/security-researcher-who-neutralized-wcry-to-be-released-on-30000-bond/
======
dTal
>Federal prosecutors also attempted to block Hutchins' request for bail on
grounds he had shot firearms at a shooting range last week while in Vegas for
the Black Hat and Defcon security gatherings.

So that's pretty bullshit, huh? Thankfully the magistrate didn't buy it.

Kind of a worrying attack on the exercise of a constitutionally protected
right. Slippery slope from that to "Defendant should be denied bail because
they've recently been tweeting anti-government slogans".

------
junkculture
Seems like he upset the creators of wannacry and they took the opportunity to
grab him.

